# PV in February?



## ronandjoan (Jan 1, 2011)

Afraid I made a mistake by resurrecting last year’s thread and should have started a new one for this year.  Our dates to be in PV are Feb 5 to March 4, we’ll be at the Villa del Palmar for the first 3 weeks, then WIVC Alta Vista.

Looks like KarenLK, and bellesgirl will be there, would love to meet up and yes, would love to see Buganvilias.

Last year Judy23 and iconnections were able to meet up too, will you be there this year?  And Pat H, will you be there then.?

Looks like we’ll miss DonnaD, so sorry about the mixup in dates.

Anyone else?  We know Myrna will be there; we are there because of them!  We met them here, where we are now, in St Augustine, some years ago and were going to be in PV in Feb at Costa Sol that particular year and went down to see them at VDP.  Then when VDP came up cheaply on eBay for Feb fixed weeks, we purchased, since we knew how hard it was to get into Feb.


----------



## KarenLK (Jan 1, 2011)

Joan, I don't have Myrna's email. Can you check to see if her daughter is coming?? If so, I will bring my small Mahjong set.


----------



## Pat H (Jan 1, 2011)

We will be at the Grand Mayan Mar 6-13th. Will any of you still be there? In 2012 we are skipping Mexico and going to the Caymans instead.


----------



## judy23 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey Joan,
We will be at Paradise Village from jan 28th to feb 28th.Only one month this year because we now have a puppy Shit-Zu and we don't want to be away too long. Then back to sunny Fla.Maybe we can hook up again. Judy


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 1, 2011)

We will be there but in a private condo and a week at the Buganvilias too.    We will meet Karen for sure.  We sold our Grand Velas last year to a hotel guest and we will meet them too.


----------



## bellesgirl (Jan 2, 2011)

We will be at Villa del Mar Jan. 15-Feb 5, and then Buganvilias until Feb. 19. Can't wait! Joan, I PMed you with our contact info.  Keep us posted about any meetings.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks we have a small group at least - Karen can you organize?


----------



## lgreenspan (Jan 8, 2011)

We will be in P.V. from Feb 12 -26. First week at the Buganvillias and the next at Grand Mayan.My wife and I would love to meet fellow Tuggers.


----------



## tatmtr7 (Jan 8, 2011)

We will also be at Paradise Village Jan 29 thru Feb 8.  My husband still enjoys seeing patients so we can only get away for short stays.  Would love to visit with other tuggers. Have been coming to PV for about 15 years so we have seen a lot of growth.  No adult children this year so would enjoy some company.
Thanks,
Jeannine


----------



## KarenLK (Jan 8, 2011)

Since Joan has appointed me or nominated me as February coordinator....

....maybe we can pick a place, and or date, each week to meet. 

My first choice is late lunch at Joe Jack's Fish Shack, but it may be too far downtown for those out in Nuevo. Any suggestions for a place in the Marina area??


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 9, 2011)

*Well, you are the best!*

Hi Karen
Yes, it was a nomination, I guess, not an appointment.  But, you know the best places!  We hardly ever go out.


----------



## KarenLK (Jan 9, 2011)

Another post was about El Coleguita in the Marina. Unless there is someone who cannot or does not eat seafood, I guess that might be a good place to meet.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes!  we have been there!


----------



## ringlese (Jan 18, 2011)

We will be at Paradise Village Jan 23 until Feb 2 would love to get together.  There are 6 of us at the beginning and then just my husband and I the last 3 days.  We own a couple of Marriotts as well so we may have somethings to talk about.
Ruth


----------



## tatmtr7 (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay for those of us at Paradise Village, would you like to set a time and date?  Like Jan 31 at the bar on the beach in the late afternoon?
Jeannine


----------



## ringlese (Jan 19, 2011)

*Paradise Village 1/31 meet at Bar*

Sounds great,  how about 4pm at bar on beach. 1/31  The more the merrier!!
Ruth


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 20, 2011)

There must be two threads about meeting in Puerto Vallarta.  I thought that I saw Pammex posting too.  Am I getting so confused?  We would love to come and join you at Paradise Village as we will be there.  I will try to find the other thread.


----------



## Pat H (Jan 20, 2011)

iconnections said:


> There must be two threads about meeting in Puerto Vallarta.  I thought that I saw Pammex posting too.  Am I getting so confused?  We would love to come and join you at Paradise Village as we will be there.  I will try to find the other thread.



I think there are actually 3 threads. One each for Jan, Feb and Mar.


----------



## ringlese (Jan 20, 2011)

*Paradise Village 1/31 meet at Bar*

You are right there are several posts for different places in PV for Tug meetings but we are staying at Paradise Village and wanted to see how many we could get together with at the resort. Please come, it will be fun to meet and talk with other Tuggers!  
Ruth


----------



## cmh (Jan 20, 2011)

Just today I booked a week at Los Tules 2/5 - 2/12.  A last minute thing, used a week that was going to expire, a 3 bedroom 3 bath, so right now I'm calling friends to see if they can come.  But I'm finding, so far, that most cannot come on such short notice.  Where is the spontaneity? I may be alone.   

Being that I live in the cold midwest where it's snowing AGAIN, I can't wait for the warm sunny PV weather.

Since I've never met any tuggers, I would love to meet some while I'm there.  Is there a date & place set for the this week?


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 21, 2011)

cmh said:


> Just today I booked a week at Los Tules 2/5 - 2/12.  A last minute thing, used a week that was going to expire, a 3 bedroom 3 bath, so right now I'm calling friends to see if they can come.  But I'm finding, so far, that most cannot come on such short notice.  Where is the spontaneity? I may be alone.



You are most fortunate!  I have looked for months for a week for friends anywhere in PV in Feb is hard to come by.  May I ask from which company you were able to trade?

That said, have you been to Los Tules before?  You should love it!  And the 3-BD units are HUGE!  Your friends are really missing out.  But, we know how friends and family have difficultyplanning travels, whether near or far out!

Yes, we will definitely get together with you - we are almost next door at Villa del Palmar.


----------



## cmh (Jan 21, 2011)

ronandjoan said:


> You are most fortunate!  I have looked for months for a week for friends anywhere in PV in Feb is hard to come by.  May I ask from which company you were able to trade?
> 
> That said, have you been to Los Tules before?  You should love it!  And the 3-BD units are HUGE!  Your friends are really missing out.  But, we know how friends and family have difficulty planning travels, whether near or far out!
> 
> Yes, we will definitely get together with you - we are almost next door at Villa del Palmar.



GREAT!  I would love to meet you!  While I've been to PV before (3 times), I don't know it that well.  For my past visits, we had a large group that rented houses outside of PV, and only came into town a couple times each visit. I haven't been to Los Tules before.  I've never stayed in any ts in PV; I got this ts just this past year from a relative, so I'm somewhat of a ts newbie. 

How did I get this Los Tules week?  It was thru RCI.   When the ts was transferred to me, there was a week that had been deposited in RCI & it didn't  have a long shelf life left.  I wanted to find some way to use it before it expired.  The Los Tules week must have been a last minute cancellation.


----------



## pammex (Jan 23, 2011)

I have not posted here in quite some time but I will be in PV from Feb 19-March 5.  Staying in the Marina.  Would enjoy meeting tuggers!


----------



## Karen G (Jan 23, 2011)

pammex said:


> I have not posted here in quite some time


So great to see you posting again!  Hope all is well.


----------



## Zib (Jan 25, 2011)

Pamex - We'll be at Mayan on the Marina Feb 27 to March 5th.  Would love to meet you.  Where will you be staying?   email me if you want to try to meet.  Zib


----------



## pammex (Jan 26, 2011)

Zib said:


> Pamex - We'll be at Mayan on the Marina Feb 27 to March 5th.  Would love to meet you.  Where will you be staying?   email me if you want to try to meet.  Zib





Karen G said:


> So great to see you posting again!  Hope all is well.



Thanks Karen.....great to be posting again.  All is well, just some minor issues that are to be expected, one being a tad left of chemo brain...LOL could not remember where I posted this ugh.... 

Zib...Have you been to the Mayan in the marina before?, we just came back from there a few weeks ago, loved it despite being much smaller than NV.  We too will be staying in the marina...maybe we can get a group together.  Am a bit restricted on available dates as friends in PV ( Many) have been awaiting my return for many make up plans...LOL.  I guess somewher ein the Marina would be good say Victor's or such...I have yet to do a review for there. LOL


----------



## KarenLK (Jan 27, 2011)

cmh -- we can meet any time, because Joan and Ron, and I, are all nearly next door to you. 

Maybe we can meet a few times in February......


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like a lot of TUGGERS are in town...Karen, how did the last meeting go?


----------



## KarenLK (Jan 27, 2011)

I was the only attendee last week.


----------



## cmh (Jan 28, 2011)

KarenLK said:


> cmh -- we can meet any time, because Joan and Ron, and I, are all nearly next door to you.
> 
> Maybe we can meet a few times in February......



KarenLK, great!  I'm looking forward to it.  I'm in town just the 1 week, 2/5 - 2/15.  Where are you staying that week?

I'm looking forward to some warm weather & meeting some TUGGERS!


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 1, 2011)

iconnections said:


> We will be there but in a private condo and a week at the Buganvilias too.    We will meet Karen for sure.  We sold our Grand Velas last year to a hotel guest and we will meet them too.



Emmy
We will be in PV  Feb 5th to March 4th, I hope we can meet up during Feb.

I am sure you had a good time with the TUGGER group last Friday?
You are traveling around a lot!  Southern California at the first of January, then Mexico!?

How are you liking your full-time ownership in the condo you were planning to buy in PV / NV that we saw last year?


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 1, 2011)

Our get-together was small but very enjoyable.  We are all Marriott owners so had plenty to talk about besides about Paradise Village and staying here.  We feel very safe but the weather is cool which is great for walking on the beach.

We bought our condo over six years ago but had problems with the trust which we finally ironed out and received today.  We love staying here but it isn't the Grand Velas or any timeshare resort where you get pampered and spoiled but we are enjoying it anyway.

We also met Bruce and his wife and Karen which was enjoyable too.  Bruce visited Karen and us and we saw their beautiful view at the Lindo del Mar, I believe.  It is the condo with the beautiful cathedral type windows and a panoramic view of the bay.  The sunset that night was spectacular.

We will see you and Pammex too when she arrives.


----------



## pammex (Feb 2, 2011)

Okay Emmy told me to head over here and check out the post regarding a get togehter, so here I am,,,would love to get together...again will be in PV at Velas Vallarta in marina from Feb 19-March 5th....Any way we can pick a date and place to meet all us Tuggers so I can block the date and time before I get all booked...my energy varies now and I have learned to seize the moment as I may be too tire dth enext moment, or sick LOL.  Hubby and I really looking forward to a meet up..

Cmh...we will miss you but you will have to let me know how Los Tules was???  It comes up a lot thru RCI and have never tried it..Hope you have fun.

RonandJoan...would also like to know about WIVC Alta Vista..............

Looking forward to a date and meet/greet together...


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Pam

Will look forward to meeting with you too

Los Tules is wonderful!  we visited two different units last year with friends.  This year we will get to see Lindo  Mar and Conchos Chinas with friends and let you know about Alta Vista.

Will look forward to meeting with everyone!  

I complied a list, looks like we'll have  great meet/greet times.


----------



## pammex (Feb 3, 2011)

ronandjoan said:


> Hi Pam
> 
> Will look forward to meeting with you too
> 
> ...



Hi Joan,  
Really looking forward to meeting, can't wait to get a date so can mark in my calendar!!
Los Tules going to put it on my list of places to try then.  I have stayed at Lindo Mar, liked it a lot.  We were in a one bedroom 7th or street level floor.  beautiful view.  Best maids in Mexico !!  Very clean room and resort.  Colorful which I love and Mexican touches to boot.  Charm!
Talk soon..just realized you timeshare full time...awesome!!!


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 10, 2011)

pammex said:


> Hi Joan,
> Really looking forward to meeting, can't wait to get a date so can mark in my calendar!!
> Los Tules going to put it on my list of places to try then.  I have stayed at Lindo Mar, liked it a lot.  We were in a one bedroom 7th or street level floor.  beautiful view.  Best maids in Mexico !!  Very clean room and resort.  Colorful which I love and Mexican touches to boot.  Charm!
> Talk soon..just realized you timeshare full time...awesome!!!



Hope we can get together the week you are in Velas, we'll have friends with us but sure they would like to meetat some restaurant ther ein the Marina?

Let us know....we're here with KarenK and others at Villa del Palmar.  We went last night to Los Tules to visit with cmh (Kathy) and had dinner there, it was great.


----------



## pammex (Feb 10, 2011)

ronandjoan said:


> Hope we can get together the week you are in Velas, we'll have friends with us but sure they would like to meetat some restaurant ther ein the Marina?
> 
> Let us know....we're here with KarenK and others at Villa del Palmar.  We went last night to Los Tules to visit with cmh (Kathy) and had dinner there, it was great.



We are staying in PV for 2 weeks.  Have plans already for Feb 21, Feb 22, Feb 23, and March 1st so far ( pretty much committed on these days )...Love to meet all of you plus I think iconnections wants to hook up also, like a Tuggers meeting...

How about you guys pick a date, time and place and we will make it, if we can't I'll post right away for a changed venue etc.  We can do lunch or dinner whatever you all want.  ( we are doing AI at Velas so thus best if you pick the place, we have many places in marina yet to try anyway or wherever )Would be great if you could let me know by tuesday at latest, after that will be doing final preps to leave here and hubby arrives etc..so few days no online most likely...head to PV sat.  ( with sweaters, coats etc. in tow..ugh...)


----------



## KarenLK (Feb 11, 2011)

Pam, I think you can forget all the winter gear, just bring one good cover. The weather has improved and seems more "normal."
Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## pammex (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks Karen....I will bring them anyway I get cold so easily LOL.  I have been known to be only person around an area in mexico with a sweater on LOL.  Plenty of room in car so no biggie to take anyway....

No date as yet for meet up I see, okay I'll check back over weekend.


----------



## flexible (Feb 11, 2011)

iconnections said:


> Our get-together was small but very enjoyable.  We are all Marriott owners so had plenty to talk about besides about Paradise Village and staying here.
> 
> We also met Bruce and his wife and Karen which was enjoyable too.  Bruce visited Karen and us and we saw their beautiful view at the Lindo del Mar, I believe.  It is the condo with the beautiful cathedral type windows and a panoramic view of the bay.  The sunset that night was spectacular.



Emmy,
I got confused about the multiple posts regarding meeting Tuggers in PV too. Since you posted on February 1 were you referring to the Monday, January 31 get-together? Ken & I went to Paradise Village to meet everyone but I must have misunderstood the time or place. I think I mentioned it in a post a few days later. We went to the Paradise Village Lobby Bar and also the one for the Yacht area.

A few days later we went to Conchas China and saw Lindo del Mar on the way back. We stopped and asked if Bruce was still there. Everyone in the lobby and pool area remembered Bruce but he had left a few days earlier. We didn't make it to Jo Jack's Fish Shack like we planned and regretted not seeing you again and meeting Bruce there.

Flex


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 13, 2011)

*Another get-together at the PV marina?*

Ron, Joan and Karen, have we set a date to meet Pam at the marina somewhere? We can make it any day. Who will decide?



pammex said:


> Thanks Karen....I will bring them anyway I get cold so easily LOL. I have been known to be only person around an area in mexico with a sweater on LOL. Plenty of room in car so no biggie to take anyway....
> 
> No date as yet for meet up I see, okay I'll check back over weekend.


 
Flexible, the bar was on the beach at Paradise Village. What a pity that you missed us there and that you didn't make it to Jo Jack's Fish Shack either as the meal was good and we enjoyed meeting Bruce and his wife for the first time and Karen, who we have met several years on a row. Bruce showed us the condo at Lindo Mar while the sun was setting which was very nice that night and most of the week.









flexible said:


> Emmy,
> I got confused about the multiple posts regarding meeting Tuggers in PV too. Since you posted on February 1 were you referring to the Monday, January 31 get-together? Ken & I went to Paradise Village to meet everyone but I must have misunderstood the time or place. I think I mentioned it in a post a few days later. We went to the Paradise Village Lobby Bar and also the one for the Yacht area.
> 
> A few days later we went to Conchas China and saw Lindo del Mar on the way back. We stopped and asked if Bruce was still there. Everyone in the lobby and pool area remembered Bruce but he had left a few days earlier. We didn't make it to Jo Jack's Fish Shack like we planned and regretted not seeing you again and meeting Bruce there.
> ...


----------



## Karen G (Feb 13, 2011)

That's a gorgeous picture! You should have it enlarged and framed. Beautiful!!


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 13, 2011)

*Meeting Sunday the 20th?*

PamMex and others,
looks like you have quite a schedule, we could meet at 5 p.m. on Sunday at El Coleguita in the Marina - KarenK can't come then, she has a guest from Mexico City this weekend, but I think she is busy also on Thursday which is the other night you are free.

We'll have friends also with us, but that timing is best for us; or earlier?   if not, let us know, and Karen, you also.

We are in town until the 4th, so we could also meet that week if more convenient, but Karen leaves the 26th. (as I understand).

Judy23, Iconnections , Zib  
how are your dates, can you come the afternoon of the 20th?


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 13, 2011)

bellesgirl said:


> We will be at Villa del Mar Jan. 15-Feb 5, and then Buganvilias until Feb. 19. Can't wait! Joan, I PMed you with our contact info.  Keep us posted about any meetings.



Let's get together this week?  We haven;t had any other "official" TUGgER  meetings yet, since we've been here!


----------



## pammex (Feb 13, 2011)

I sent you an email before reading this Joan...if the 20th works for others then we will make it, contrary to my email, but if not then how about Feb 26, Feb 24th, or I could change the 23rd plans and meet then, and if cannot coordiante something then there is the whole next week.  Ill check back to see what happens.  

Where exactly or near what is El Coleguita???


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 14, 2011)

There are two from what I gather so we need to have the right address or we may go to the wrong one. Please, let us know and when. We can do it any day in February except the 21st.

PS.  Ron and Jo, are you warmed up finally? It's a nice day today.


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 14, 2011)

iconnections said:


> There are two from what I gather so we need to have the right address or we may go to the wrong one. Please, let us know and when. We can do it any day in February except the 21st.
> 
> PS.  Ron and Jo, are you warmed up finally? It's a nice day today.



The one in the marina...

and hold off on planning, we are checking more because of conflicting dates

and no, we are not warm in our unit - it is very very cold, as the particualr building we are in gets very little sun at any time, so it never heats up.  All materials - e.g. linens, clothing, are cold and clammy.

It is nice nice out in the sun!


----------



## pammex (Feb 14, 2011)

Ok I have temporarily marked it in my datebook, I will check the next few days to see if changes etc...otherwise we will be there in the marina at El Coleguito at 5pm on Feb 20th.  

Also sent you an email Joan.
I think Zib does not have email while in PV, we have plans to meet them on March 1st at 4pm at Victors.  Not sure if anyway to contact them.  

So how do we know it is you guys at the restaurant???

Emmy we will still see you on the 21st but are you going to this get together ??


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 14, 2011)

pammex said:


> Ok I have temporarily marked it in my datebook, I will check the next few days to see if changes etc...otherwise we will be there in the marina at El Coleguito at 5pm on Feb 20th.
> 
> Also sent you an email Joan.
> I think Zib does not have email while in PV, we have plans to meet them on March 1st at 4pm at Victors. Not sure if anyway to contact them.
> ...


Yes, we are planning to come to the get-together to meet Ron and Joan again and others too who are coming.  I was hoping that Karen could make it too but she is busy, I read.

If we go and meet up at the El Coleguita in the marina, please give us the street address.  According to the map, there is one close to the Club Velas and the other one at Neptune Plaza.  Is that considered the marina too?  We thought it was were the boats are.  We need the address.  We would hate to come out that far and then miss you all like flexible did.


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 14, 2011)

pammex said:


> Ok I have temporarily marked it in my datebook, I will check the next few days to see if changes etc...otherwise we will be there in the marina at El Coleguito at 5pm on Feb 20th.
> 
> Also sent you an email Joan.
> I think Zib does not have email while in PV, we have plans to meet them on March 1st at 4pm at Victors.  Not sure if anyway to contact them.
> ...



Could we make it 4 pm. and then we'll go to the Malecon after - we went downtown today and I remembered, and we'll have our friends with us that have never been here and then we can take the bus from the Marina all the way downtown .

Karen may be able to make it - she'll know for sure tomorrow, but we would love to meet up with you guys.

Emmy, the restaurant is in the same marina that Victor's is, just around the other side.  I dont; have an address.


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 14, 2011)

pammex said:


> I think Zib does not have email while in PV, we have plans to meet them on March 1st at 4pm at Victors.  Not sure if anyway to contact them.



Zib will be staying at the Villa del Palmar, same as we and we'll find her!


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 15, 2011)

pammex said:


> So how do we know it is you guys at the restaurant???
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## pammex (Feb 15, 2011)

ronandjoan said:


> Could we make it 4 pm. and then we'll go to the Malecon after - we went downtown today and I remembered, and we'll have our friends with us that have never been here and then we can take the bus from the Marina all the way downtown .
> 
> Karen may be able to make it - she'll know for sure tomorrow, but we would love to meet up with you guys.
> 
> Emmy, the restaurant is in the same marina that Victor's is, just around the other side.  I dont; have an address.



We will be there at 4pm.  Not likely we will go to Malecon after but love to meet and enjoy the restaurant in Marina.  I'll ask DH if he wants to go to Malecon though.  Hope Karen can make it would love to meet as many Tuggers as possible.  Should be fun.    

Emmy, I have no clue where El Colquita is either I just know it is in Marina on other end from Victor's.  We probably will walk from Velas.  I did go on Trip Advisor and it is listed as El Coleguita's II  a few doors down from Brando's ( if you know where that is, I do not).  The address is Calle Proa Marina Vallarta.  See you then...and Monday as well.


----------



## pammex (Feb 15, 2011)

Joan....ok then you can find Zib LOL.  We are going to Victor's March 1st with Zib, if anyone else wants to join.  4pm...

Yes I see your lovely picture here, mine is not here as you can see but I sent you one LOL.


----------



## KarenLK (Feb 16, 2011)

I am going to try and come on Sunday at 4 - do I have that right?? My friends from Mexico arrive on Friday and leave on Tuesday so I will be able to have some free time. I thought they would be here only 2 days.

EL Coleguita - there is only one in the Marina, and it is at the very end, closest to the main bouilevard. Tha address is Calle Popo Loc 17. It is a really easy walk from the main boulevard; you can also look for a sign that says Boliche {bowling}. If you need a cab you can walk down Popo and look for a cab; they sit there about half-way down the road. 

We need to be sure to ge4t separate checks, and remind them. Each of us will get a number, and it works quite well. No credit cards.

Forgot to mention - how many of us are there?? WE may have to wait in line, so it is best to have a count beforehand.


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the address Karen,

Bellesgirl

We walked down and back to Bouganvilias last night to try to find you, but couldn’t –their front gate guard called in and could not find your name….

are you on the web at all to get this, or on email to get my emails to you, hope to hear from you this week, we are at VDP room 2218


----------



## pammex (Feb 16, 2011)

We will be there sunday at 4pm ( 2 people).  Why not bring your friends from Mexico?

See you then... 



KarenLK said:


> I am going to try and come on Sunday at 4 - do I have that right?? My friends from Mexico arrive on Friday and leave on Tuesday so I will be able to have some free time. I thought they would be here only 2 days.
> 
> EL Coleguita - there is only one in the Marina, and it is at the very end, closest to the main bouilevard. Tha address is Calle Popo Loc 17. It is a really easy walk from the main boulevard; you can also look for a sign that says Boliche {bowling}. If you need a cab you can walk down Popo and look for a cab; they sit there about half-way down the road.
> 
> ...


----------



## KarenLK (Feb 16, 2011)

Pam, I was thinking the same. See you all there!!


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 17, 2011)

Count us in for two also.


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 21, 2011)

We all had a great time yesterday at the MArina.  There were 9 of us.

Some have photos!


----------



## cmh (Feb 21, 2011)

ronandjoan said:


> We all had a great time yesterday at the MArina.  There were 9 of us.
> 
> Some have photos!



Sorry I missed it!  I'm home getting back into the swing of things.  :annoyed:   Wished I were still in PV.


----------



## pammex (Feb 21, 2011)

ronandjoan said:


> We all had a great time yesterday at the MArina.  There were 9 of us.
> 
> Some have photos!



 We were so happy to meet all of you!!!  Ron & Joan, Emmy & Pete, Karen, Marsha & Wayne...had a nice time....:whoopie: 

Will be meeting Zib next tuesday if anyone interested...

Had lunch with Emmy & Pete today, had an awesome time....


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 21, 2011)

It was fun meeting everyone yesterday and Pam and husband again today. What really was unusual is that I stroked a baby Jaguar. It was a real one and only two months old. His fur was so soft and what a way to end lunch with new friends.


----------



## pammex (Mar 1, 2011)

Anyone able to contact ZIB???  I may not be able to make the get together tomorrow March 1st at Victor's 5pm??????????????


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry, Pam, I didn;t get this until tonight.  I have her room number at Villa del Palmar and you could call.....assume she'll be in the same room - 'or did you call  Villa del Palmar to contact her?


----------



## Zib (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Pam.  Sorry to miss you.  I did get your note on Tues at Mayan Palace. I'm sorry you had so much trouble tracking us down. 
We had to move resorts every week because we were trying to take advantage of our Mayan weeks that we don't pay mt. fees 
on anymore (because of our age), so we changed every week. What a pain!  Might just try to rent those Mayans next year and spend more time at VDP. We were able to get together with Joan a couple times at VDP.  Went to the circus with them one night and had a great time!  I hadn't been to a circus since I was a little girl (A LONG time ago). For those of you still in P.V. I would recommend the circus one night.  It is $10 u.s but they were having a 2 for 1 so we only paid $5 u.s.  What a deal for $5! 
Maybe we can get together next year??


----------



## pammex (Mar 11, 2011)

Zib said:


> Hi Pam.  Sorry to miss you.  I did get your note on Tues at Mayan Palace. I'm sorry you had so much trouble tracking us down.
> We had to move resorts every week because we were trying to take advantage of our Mayan weeks that we don't pay mt. fees
> on anymore (because of our age), so we changed every week. What a pain!  Might just try to rent those Mayans next year and spend more time at VDP. We were able to get together with Joan a couple times at VDP.  Went to the circus with them one night and had a great time!  I hadn't been to a circus since I was a little girl (A LONG time ago). For those of you still in P.V. I would recommend the circus one night.  It is $10 u.s but they were having a 2 for 1 so we only paid $5 u.s.  What a deal for $5!
> Maybe we can get together next year??



Oh Zib, so glad to hear from you, I was so concerned over whether you got my note or not...happy to know you do not think I stood u up.  I am really sorry I could not meet, maybe another time. 
Oh that is no fun moving all the time, I hate packing and re-packing LOL.  
We drove by the circus but did not attend, sounds like it was fun.  We do have the circus come to town here in my part though LOL.  
Would love to meet next year!!!  Take care and once again sorry!


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 11, 2011)

We went to Victors to see if anyone was there and I asked every couple if they were Zib.     Some of them told us to wait because it is Mexico so we waited and had a ball.  

Everyone seems to know each other here and Victor showed up at about 5 PM and mingled with everyone.  We had a good dinner too and I have great pictures of this early evening of people having fun.  

I am sorry that both of you missed this evening in the marina.  We really like coming here and also had a few drinks at El Faro one night and had a late lunch there with the TUGgers too and we went to some other restaurants as well in this marina.  

Is it OK to post the pictures or I will send them to the people who were there.


----------



## pammex (Mar 11, 2011)

I am so sorry we could not make it that night iconnections, I know we would have had a ball with you both.


----------



## pittle (Mar 12, 2011)

Pam - I am so glad you are having a good vacation and havew gotten to meet other TUG folks on this trip.  We met Ron & Joan a couple of years ago and hope to meet up with some of the others in the future.


----------



## pammex (Mar 17, 2011)

pittle said:


> Pam - I am so glad you are having a good vacation and havew gotten to meet other TUG folks on this trip.  We met Ron & Joan a couple of years ago and hope to meet up with some of the others in the future.


Pittle, sure hope to meet you one of these days...


----------

